# Green Jello Salad



## goodgiver (Jan 14, 2005)

I used to make a salad from green jello, grated cabbage and grated carrots. I have lost the recipe. Does anyone here know of it?


----------



## kansasgirl (Jan 14, 2005)

This one?

Lime Jello Salad
1 4 oz box Lime Jello 
3/4 c Boiling water 
1/2 c Cold water 
Ice Cubes 
1/2 c Sliced celery 
1/2 c Shredded carrot 
1/2 c Chopped cabbage 
1/2 c Additions, opt (golden raisins, chopped red pepper, mandarin orange segments, diced apple, sliced olives)

1.Completely dissolve Jello in boiling water. Combine cold water and the ice cubes to make 1 1/4 cups. Add cold water/ice to Jello, stirring until slightly thickened. Remove any unmelted ice. 
2.Fold in vegetables. Spoon into individual dessert cups or mold. Chill until set, about 30 minutes.


----------

